# Disidentes vs Bildu: Ya han empezado las ostias y creo que irán a más



## cuasi-pepito (8 Jun 2022)

Parece que las tensiones entre 2 grupos disidentes (a su vez enfentados) de EH Bildu han estallado, y a lo bruto, con 3 enfrentamientos desde el viernes (pero movidas que vienen de antes). Uno a botellazos y en el que participaron 40 personas.

Uno de los sectores ni emplea ya las ikurriñas ni se declara izquierda abertzale y habla de que EH Bildu son anticomunistas y cómplices con el capitalismo español, y que , más o menos, si hay ostias están preparados, el movimiento socialista, que habla de comunismo y comunismo y más comunismo (que ni HASI que era lo más radical de HB antaño lo utilizaba tanto), bueno, estuvo lo del Partido Comunista de las Tierras Vascas, pero que fue una trama para sortear la ilegalización (el partido de las nekanes, antes de que existiese el término charo).

Os paso el enfoque de su parte en castellano, ya que su medio oficial está en vasco y tendrías que ir traduciendo.









El Movimiento Socialista denuncia la campaña de agresión anticomunista que sufre por parte de la Izquierda Abertzale


No es de ahora, el Movimiento Socialista lleva ya desde su propio nacimiento sufriendo las agresiones de la Izquierda Abertzale.



insurgente.org






Yo estoy viendo cosas parecidas en otros sitios, y me huele que esto está organizado a nivel global. ¿marxismo-lenisnismo ortodoxo en siglo xxi cuando ni dios curra en una fábrica y todos quieren ser "activistas"? A otro perro con ese hueso.

Pero bueno, están cojonados porque se viene las fiestas de los pueblos y todo el rollo que se tienen montados con las txoznas etc.

Si hay alguien de por allí que nos informe. Lo de "que se jodan", "que se maten entre ellos", "cria cuervos y te comerán los ojos", ...y todo eso, ponedlo si quereis, pero ya está descontado.

Yo lo veo esto como un experimento social.

SE VAN A HABER OSTIAS!!!


----------



## 11kjuan (8 Jun 2022)

Pasa que los puestos son escasos.
Y no hay carguitos para todos, todas y todes.

O dicho en lengua vasca, no hay nueces para tanto alborotador de nogales.


----------



## JyQ (8 Jun 2022)

Cuando uno es un vago hambriento, y además es envidioso, sólo le queda la violencia para poder vivir de los demás.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Jun 2022)

El socialismo ortodoxo es el futuro de la humanidad


----------



## circus maximus (8 Jun 2022)

Esto era inevitable. Resulta que los que siempre han ido de antisistema, en los últimos años se han convertido en los más prosistema, especialmente con todo el rollo de la plandemia,vacuñas y bozales. 
Espero, deseo y confío en que se maten a hostias 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oteador (8 Jun 2022)

Esto no es nuevo, ya en los 70 Euskadiko Ezkerra llamaba a HB anticomunistas. Y pasará lo mismo que entonces. Los ultranacionalistas ganarán.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Jun 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando muchos han tirado su vida por la borda en prision, han salido de ella, y ven como los que les decian que aguantaran, no han pegado sello y sus cachorros viven en caserios de pasta, con buenos sueldos en la administracion mientras ellos son unos muertos de hambre. Vereis cosas chulisimas...


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

Hay mucha gente de la izquierda abertzale que está un poco confundida de como llevan el partido la dirección. Como bien ha dicho alguno antes, muchos que iban de antisistema han tocado poder, y sorprendentemente les ha gustado. 

Las bases están un poco moscas algunos y otros no acaban de verlo claro.

No creo que la sangre llegue al rio pero nos vamos a reir un poco. El mayor beneficiado es PNV, para variar.


----------



## A.Daimiel (8 Jun 2022)

a ver si vuelven al tiro en la nuca, bomba lapa, extorsiones y secuestros entre ellos. Es para lo que valen. Y con un poco de suerte se extingue esta basura


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Jun 2022)

QUE SE MATEN 

GANA ESPAÑA


----------



## pulopure (8 Jun 2022)

En el diario vasco online he visto en un par de ocasiones artículos en este sentido. Había unos cuantos comentarios de la noticia. Me daba la sensación de que el objetivo de la publicación de los artículos era cizañear a los borrokos.

Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> a ver si vuelven al tiro en la nuca, bomba lapa, extorsiones y secuestros entre ellos. Es para lo que valen. Y con un poco de suerte se extingue esta basura




Naaaa.

No tienen presupuesto y la gente no está por ese rollo.

Ahora todo el que va armado (armas de fuego) es madero, o es un nazi al que le ha llegado material del mercado negro ucraniano.


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

pulopure dijo:


> En el diario vasco online he visto en un par de ocasiones artículos en este sentido. Había unos cuantos comentarios de la noticia. Me daba la sensación de que el objetivo de la publicación de los artículos era cizañear a los borrokos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk




Logicamente.

Es lo que tiene el Diario Fatxo, un periodico que casi ni se lee en comparación con lo que era antes. 

Diario Fatxo es un periodico muy de derechas al servicio del PSE. Los borrokas no lo usan ni para limpiarse el ojete.


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

Según unos si y según los otros no.


----------



## el segador (8 Jun 2022)

Algo habran hecho.


----------



## Charlie_69 (8 Jun 2022)

Unos muertos de hambre llorando por su paguita, que hubiesen nacido moros y se pidieran la RGI


----------



## bondiappcc (8 Jun 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Esto era inevitable. Resulta que los que siempre han ido de antisistema, en los últimos años se han convertido en los más prosistema, especialmente con todo el rollo de la plandemia,vacuñas y bozales.
> Espero, deseo y confío en que se maten a hostias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Es curioso eso que dices.

Tan combativos y siempre a la contra y, cuando nos topamos con el asunto de la plandemia agachan la cerviz, abren el culo y son capaces de dejar asaetear a sus propios hijos.


----------



## david53 (8 Jun 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando muchos han tirado su vida por la borda en prision, han salido de ella, y ven como los que les decian que aguantaran, no han pegado sello y sus cachorros viven en caserios de pasta, con buenos sueldos en la administracion mientras ellos son unos muertos de hambre. Vereis cosas chulisimas...



Eso ya lo decía yo ya a mediados de los años 90 que cuando ETA dejará de existir y hubiese paz en las vascongadas muchos de esos "luchadores por la libertad" querrían que se reconocieran sus méritos ante sus compañeros de ideología y querrían algúna recompensa económica que compensará el "sufrimiento" que habían soportado por la causa. Que se jodan por asesinos, merecerían morir enfermos, solos y en la indigencia,


----------



## el segador (8 Jun 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Unos muertos de hambre llorando por su paguita, que hubiesen nacido moros y se pidieran la RGI



disiento para eso hay que ser más del Sur, por ejemplo de Senegal, al ser negro total puedes falsear 60 pasaportes y cobrar RGIs durante 10 años de 60 clones tuyos diferentes y los de Lanbide no empanarse de nada o seguirte el rollo.


----------



## blahblahblah (8 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Parece que las tensiones entre 2 grupos disidentes (a su vez enfentados) de EH Bildu han estallado, y a lo bruto, con 3 enfrentamientos desde el viernes (pero movidas que vienen de antes). Uno a botellazos y en el que participaron 40 personas.
> 
> Uno de los sectores ni emplea ya las ikurriñas ni se declara izquierda abertzale y habla de que EH Bildu son anticomunistas y cómplices con el capitalismo español, y que , más o menos, si hay ostias están preparados, el movimiento socialista, que habla de comunismo y comunismo y más comunismo (que ni HASI que era lo más radical de HB antaño lo utilizaba tanto), bueno, estuvo lo del Partido Comunista de las Tierras Vascas, pero que fue una trama para sortear la ilegalización (el partido de las nekanes, antes de que existiese el término charo).
> 
> ...



ninguno habla del covid, ¿no?

viento en popa!


----------



## asiqué (8 Jun 2022)

Por mi que se maten entre ellos literalmente


----------



## Nudels (8 Jun 2022)

Resumen …….Ya huelen que no van a pillar pactos de estado y escaños casi nadie, hay ostias por el sillón paguitero es algo así como el juego de la sillita.


----------



## Turgot (8 Jun 2022)

ETA no va a volver, por mucho que lo desee la voxerada


----------



## cujo (8 Jun 2022)

Bueno, os lo resumo.
Es dinero.
La kostra en euskal herria ha vivido muy bien entre subvenciones, gaztetxes, locales cedidos por ayuntamientos, txosnas... son muchos dineros los que entran... en pueblos, universidades, institutos... el tema es que igual es que hay menos dinero o mas kostras que quieren chupar del bote... y entonces vienen los lios.
Que bildu se haya convertido en un partigo pijiprogre tampoco ayuda a los que van de kostras autenticos.

Pero vamos, que no es politica es pecunio.

Nos vamos a reir.

PD: uno de las formas de financiación de estos kostras tambien son los trabajos por encargo... en plan, quemame 20 autobuses para cobrar del seguro y haceis unas paintadas a favor de ETA para que parezca kaleborroka.
O quemad el local de este que es mi competencia, pero poner una pintadas en contra del PNV o a favor de los presos para que parezca que es vandalismo bororoko.

Como digo, parece que hay mas grupos que han visto el negocio y ahora a ostias entre ellos.

Todos ganamos si se matan entre ellos.


----------



## david53 (8 Jun 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> ETA no va a volver, por mucho que lo desee la voxerada



Otra tontería inducida por las inclinaciones partidistas de quien lo dice, nadie pero nadie en España quiere que Eta vuelva, excepto algún fanático e idiotizado independentista que viva en las vascongadas, salvo esos infraseres no hay nadie que quiera que eta vuelva


----------



## david53 (8 Jun 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Bueno, os lo resumo.
> Es dinero.
> La kostra en euskal herria ha vivido muy bien entre subvenciones, gaztetxes, locales cedidos por ayuntamientos, txosnas... son muchos dineros los que entran... en pueblos, universidades, institutos... el tema es que igual es que hay menos dinero o mas kostras que quieren chupar del bote... y entonces vienen los lios.
> Que bildu se haya convertido en un partigo pijiprogre tampoco ayuda a los que van de kostras autenticos.
> ...



Jajaja; otra majadería decir que la kale borroka y los atentados vienen motivados por oscuros intereses ecónomicos, no sé de dónde se sacan semejantes ideas surrealistas mas allá de ver conspiraciones ocultas a todo lo que es simplemente acciones tendentes a mantener en vilo a la opinión publica y a exigir y responsabilizar al gobierno de todas aquellas "afrentas que sufre el pueblo vasco por el Estado español opresor".


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (8 Jun 2022)

Que una banda terrorista se declare marxista-leninista para “liberar” a la región más rica de un país (y mucho gracias a Franco) es de aurora boreal 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## marvinhess (8 Jun 2022)

Menudo bombazo de noticia.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (8 Jun 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Bueno, os lo resumo.
> Es dinero.
> La kostra en euskal herria ha vivido muy bien entre subvenciones, gaztetxes, locales cedidos por ayuntamientos, txosnas... son muchos dineros los que entran... en pueblos, universidades, institutos... el tema es que igual es que hay menos dinero o mas kostras que quieren chupar del bote... y entonces vienen los lios.
> Que bildu se haya convertido en un partigo pijiprogre tampoco ayuda a los que van de kostras autenticos.
> ...



Me recuerda a cuando cadenas de supermercados “españolas” no se instalaban en Vascongadas por miedo a que les volasen los locales o tironucasen a sus delegados 

Gracias a eso Eroski tuvo durante décadas el monopolio de la distribución en esa tierra

Parecería que Eroski y el Grupo Mondragón estaban de acuerdo, pero es sólo suponer eh 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## acmecito (8 Jun 2022)

Esto implica inestabilidad y problemas en el estercolero basko.

O sea, es buena noticia en general, de la cual yo me alegro.

Sé que estará ya muy dicho pero... que se jodan.


----------



## acmecito (8 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Me recuerda a cuando cadenas de supermercados “españolas” no se instalaban en Vascongadas por miedo a que les volasen los locales o tironucasen a sus delegados
> 
> Gracias a eso Eroski tuvo durante décadas el monopolio de la distribución en esa tierra
> 
> ...



Eso es generalizado. Tú no puedes ir a allí a currar con tu empresa salvo enfrentándote a mil problemas y a las mafias... digo "sindikatos" baskos. Pero ellos sí que pueden ir a tu tierra a trabajar y coger contratos. Tácticas recogenueces clásicas, lo mío sólo para mí y lo tuyo una parte también para mí.


----------



## loquesubebaja (8 Jun 2022)

Es la nutrición, amegos.


----------



## cujo (8 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Jajaja; otra majadería decir que la kale borroka y los atentados vienen motivados por oscuros intereses ecónomicos, no sé de dónde se sacan semejantes ideas surrealistas mas allá de ver conspiraciones ocultas a todo lo que es simplemente acciones tendentes a mantener en vilo a la opinión publica y a exigir y responsabilizar al gobierno de todas aquellas "afrentas que sufre el pueblo vasco por el Estado español opresor".



a dia de hoy el 99% de los sabotajes de los chicos de la izquierda neardentzale tiene motivaciones alejadas de una supuesta lucha armada de liberacion, y estan mas cercanas al simple encargo para cobrar dineros.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Jun 2022)

Conozco alguna empresa de mobiliario urbano a la que le iba muy bien...


----------



## ahondador (8 Jun 2022)

Que no pare la gran palomitada !!


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (8 Jun 2022)

No hay nadie más español que un separatista vasco o catalán...

Son peleas por el alpiste. Alpiste que siempre les ha proporcionado el gobierno español de turno.


----------



## Sardónica (8 Jun 2022)

A ver si se ponen bombas lapa entre ellos y desaparecen del panorama.
Casi 1 siglo dando por culo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Jun 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Conozco alguna empresa de mobiliario urbano a la que le iba muy bien...




Me han contado que justo en Pamplona han puesto unos contenedores digitales vinculados a una APP para abrirlos. Por ahora es ensayo pero ya se huelen que van a controlar cada vez que tires basura, y supongo que dentro de algún tiempo la distopía que todos pensamos.

Pero, yo pienso, estos contenedores valen un pastizal cada uno. ¿y justo ponen esto en Pamplona que un contenedor quemado es casi una tradición o un rito de transición a la edad adulta?

¿No será este extraño movimiento y enfrentamiento , que lo va a a haber seguro, un chanchullo para por un lado hacer negociete con todo el rollo de las smart cities, no solo en pamplona sino en todo el País Vasco?

Esto es sola una de las infinitas aristas de este tema, sin menoscabo de lo que estais comentando el resto.

Añado









Los contenedores de residuos de la Comarca de Pamplona se abrirán con un sistema electrónico con identificación de usuario


la Mancomunidad de la Comarca de Pamplona iniciará en los próximos días el despliegue del sistema de apertura electrónica de contenedores a toda la Comarca.




www.residuosprofesional.com


----------



## Berrón (8 Jun 2022)

Niñatos pijos con las manos de seda jugando a la revolución.


----------



## etsai (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Jun 2022)

etsai dijo:


>




Intuyo que están deslizando lo de las viejas gestoras pro-amnistia a un TEMA cada vez mas del rollo de los CUIDADOS, otro de los mantras, a priori bienintencionados, de la agenda 2030.

Lo digo porque he ido a la web, la he leido, y veo como llevan el camino hacia los cuidados, y no a las antiguas reivindicaciones y formas, a pesar de que toquen su ta gar etc...

Habrá que seguir atentamente el tema en País Vasco, porque se ve más claro por donde van las cosas.


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Jun 2022)

En trabajar ninguno ha pensado


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Me recuerda a cuando cadenas de supermercados “españolas” no se instalaban en Vascongadas por miedo a que les volasen los locales o tironucasen a sus delegados
> 
> Gracias a eso Eroski tuvo durante décadas el monopolio de la distribución en esa tierra
> 
> ...




Hombre, eso es sencillamente mentira. 

Te pongo el ejemplo del Corte Inglés que jamás abrió un local en San Sebastian. 

Sobre el papel era por lo que tu comentas pero la puta realidad era que en San Sebastian y Gipuzkoa la competencia era feroz. Tenías los Carrefour, Alcampo, Eroski, BM, Leclerc, Todotodos.... y claro, al corte ingles lo de competir jamás le ha gustado. Ellos son más de monopolio. 

Posteriormente además de todo lo que había, llegaron las marcas baratas como DIA, Aldi, Lidl.... Claro, en esas circunstancias los del Corte Inglés jamás pensaron en serio abrir en San Sebastian. Abrieron una tienda en Eibar, donde hay menos competencia y aun asi les ha ido de pena. 

Hasta Mercadona tardó la rehostia en afincarse en Euskadi por la feroz competencia que hay en el tema de los supermercados.


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Intuyo que están deslizando lo de las viejas gestoras pro-amnistia a un TEMA cada vez mas del rollo de los CUIDADOS, otro de los mantras, a priori bienintencionados, de la agenda 2030.
> 
> Lo digo porque he ido a la web, la he leido, y veo como llevan el camino hacia los cuidados, y no a las antiguas reivindicaciones y formas, a pesar de que toquen su ta gar etc...
> 
> Habrá que seguir atentamente el tema en País Vasco, porque se ve más claro por donde van las cosas.




Tal y como van las cosas hoy en día PNV y Bildu subiran en votos y PSE, Podemos y PP bajaran sus resultados.


----------



## cujo (8 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Hombre, eso es sencillamente mentira.
> 
> Te pongo el ejemplo del Corte Inglés que jamás abrió un local en San Sebastian.
> 
> ...




curiosamente la cooperativa mondragon no fue muy beligerante con el gobierno de patxi lopez... eso no se lo perdonó nunca el pnv... y en cuanto volvieron al poder dieron via libre a mercadona ... ¿a cambio de?
esquilero que inocencia desprendes


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

cujo dijo:


> curiosamente la cooperativa mondragon no fue muy beligerante con el gobierno de patxi lopez... eso no se lo perdonó nunca el pnv... y en cuanto volvieron al poder dieron via libre a mercadona ... ¿a cambio de?
> esquilero que inocencia desprendes



Es que lo de Patxi López fue la hostia. Que una persona como este ser, haya sido presidente del Congreso y la tercera autoridad del país es de record. Cuando lo sacaron de Ajuria Enea, los del PNV celebraron con muchas más ganas que Bergoglio fuera a ser el Papa, sustituyendo al nazi de Benedicto XVI, que recuperar el Gobierno Vasco. Ergo, nunca se fueron del GV.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (8 Jun 2022)

La ETA fue fundada por gente de derechas, ex del PNV y ex carlistas. Lo que pasa es que se pusieron el disfraz de izquierdas por varios motivos

1) Después de la 2 Guerra Mundial hablar de "raza" no estaba muy bien visto
2) Vascongadas estaba llena de inmigrantes de otras zonas de España, y como que el vender la consecución de una Euskal Herria de caserío y 8 apellidos vascos alienaba a los curritos andaluces, extremeños o gallegos de Mondragón o Eibar
3) Estaban de moda los movimientos de autodeterminación de las colonias africanas


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (8 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Es que lo de Patxi López fue la hostia. Que una persona como este ser, haya sido presidente del Congreso y la tercera autoridad del país es de record. Cuando lo sacaron de Ajuria Enea, los del PNV celebraron con muchas más ganas que Bergoglio fuera a ser el Papa, sustituyendo al nazi de Benedicto XVI, que recuperar el Gobierno Vasco. Ergo, nunca se fueron del GV.




A Patxi le jodió el tema del apellido, por mucho que lo neguéis. Ni Ibarreche ni Urkullu son unos lumbreras, si acaso Ardanza sí (y era el menos aberchale de los jelkides)


----------



## Jose (8 Jun 2022)

Pero se pelean en castellano o en euskera?


----------



## jabalino (8 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Según unos si y según los otros no.



Es proinmigración masiva, pro hembrismo, pro refugiados, pro vacunas, pro todas las cantinelas autodestructivas de la izquierda giliprogre... Ergo sí, sin duda son pro agenda 2030 y globalismo.


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Es proinmigración masiva, pro hembrismo, pro refugiados, pro vacunas, pro todas las cantinelas autodestructivas de la izquierda giliprogre... Ergo sí, sin duda son pro agenda 2030 y globalismo.




Eso son la dirección de la coalición.

Les preguntas a sus votantes y están hasta la polla de los moros y de las chorradas.

De ahí vienen parte de las hostias.


----------



## jabalino (8 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Eso son la dirección de la coalición.
> 
> Les preguntas a sus votantes y están hasta la polla de los moros y de las chorradas.
> 
> De ahí vienen parte de las hostias.



Pues si están hartos que voten a VOX, es la única forma de decirle al globalismo que estás hasta los cojones. De lo contrario, a seguir disfrutando de lo votado.


----------



## Yáguernot (8 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Parece que las tensiones entre 2 grupos disidentes (a su vez enfentados) de EH Bildu han estallado, y a lo bruto, con 3 enfrentamientos desde el viernes (pero movidas que vienen de antes). Uno a botellazos y en el que participaron 40 personas.
> 
> Uno de los sectores ni emplea ya las ikurriñas ni se declara izquierda abertzale y habla de que EH Bildu son anticomunistas y cómplices con el capitalismo español, y que , más o menos, si hay ostias están preparados, el movimiento socialista, que habla de comunismo y comunismo y más comunismo (que ni HASI que era lo más radical de HB antaño lo utilizaba tanto), bueno, estuvo lo del Partido Comunista de las Tierras Vascas, pero que fue una trama para sortear la ilegalización (el partido de las nekanes, antes de que existiese el término charo).
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo como que el estado, las cloacas, el poder, llamelo como quiera, los que mandan de verdad, ya estan preparando el terreno por si necesitan que "alguien" vuelva a poner bombas o aplicar plomo en nucas y empezar de nuevo con el cuento.


----------



## nelsoncito (8 Jun 2022)

¿Y no sería mejor exterminar genéticamente a esa pseudo-raza terrorista, criminal, cobarde, feminazi y fea?


----------



## The Sentry (8 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Parece que las tensiones entre 2 grupos disidentes (a su vez enfentados) de EH Bildu han estallado, y a lo bruto, con 3 enfrentamientos desde el viernes (pero movidas que vienen de antes). Uno a botellazos y en el que participaron 40 personas.
> 
> Uno de los sectores ni emplea ya las ikurriñas ni se declara izquierda abertzale y habla de que EH Bildu son anticomunistas y cómplices con el capitalismo español, y que , más o menos, si hay ostias están preparados, el movimiento socialista, que habla de comunismo y comunismo y más comunismo (que ni HASI que era lo más radical de HB antaño lo utilizaba tanto), bueno, estuvo lo del Partido Comunista de las Tierras Vascas, pero que fue una trama para sortear la ilegalización (el partido de las nekanes, antes de que existiese el término charo).
> 
> ...



Pues yo veo a la Peña muy tranquila por aquí arriba. Los tontos de siempre pero ahora sumisos a las Nekanes... Antes al menos tenían cojones.


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> A Patxi le jodió el tema del apellido, por mucho que lo neguéis. Ni Ibarreche ni Urkullu son unos lumbreras, si acaso Ardanza sí (y era el menos aberchale de los jelkides)




Patxi era, es y será tonto. Lo de apellidarse López es lo de menos. 

Ibarretxe es un tio bastante inteligente y sobre todo un currante nato. Su servicio de seguridad estaban hasta la polla de él ya que madrugaba un huevo todos los días del año de lunes a domingo y estaba todo el puto día haciendo cosas y currando como un mulo. Parece mentira que haya politicos asi, pero mira. Un enfermo del trabajo.

Ardanza es el clásico catolico derechista del PNV que parece más inteligente que lo que es, pero al menos era una persona que conocia la calle y sabía como eran sus vecinos. Fue alcalde de Arrasate unos años y eso le vino muy bien para saber que decir y a quien decirselo. 

Urkullu es Patxi López pero del PNV. Un tonto util con menos carisma que un Borbón.


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

Yáguernot dijo:


> Yo lo veo como que el estado, las cloacas, el poder, llamelo como quiera, los que mandan de verdad, ya estan preparando el terreno por si necesitan que "alguien" vuelva a poner bombas o aplicar plomo en nucas y empezar de nuevo con el cuento.




Pero hasta para eso tienes que tener un mínimo de apoyo social. Hoy en día aqui el regreso a las armas es ciencia ficción. 

Eso si, los nazis españoles están deseandolo para chupar del bote. 

Ese cuento se acabo. 

Van a tener que buscar una historia completamente nueva.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (8 Jun 2022)

Son rojos al fin y al cabo, que se maten entre ellos es lo normal, cuando ya no hay nada que robar a los demás tienden a robarse entre ellos.


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Pues si están hartos que voten a VOX, es la única forma de decirle al globalismo que estás hasta los cojones. De lo contrario, a seguir disfrutando de lo votado.




Votar a VagOX?

jajajajajajjaja

En Euskadi son decorativos los de VagOX. Hay que tener de todo y por eso hay alguno de VagOX, pobrecicos....


----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Jun 2022)

Lucha entre la oficialidad, que simplemente viene siguiendo dictados desde la fundación de la ETA/HB y sus tontos útiles, molestos porque ven cómo sus aguerridos líderes son unos ZAMPAPOLLAS del PSOE. En Cataluña promete ser más divertida la cosa, pues ahí ocurre exactamente lo mismo con ERC, con el extra de que los pujolistas han quedado totalmente desplazados de ese CHEMSEX que tienen montados el PSOE y la izmierda separatista.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (8 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Parece que las tensiones entre 2 grupos disidentes (a su vez enfentados) de EH Bildu han estallado, y a lo bruto, con 3 enfrentamientos desde el viernes (pero movidas que vienen de antes). Uno a botellazos y en el que participaron 40 personas.
> 
> Uno de los sectores ni emplea ya las ikurriñas ni se declara izquierda abertzale y habla de que EH Bildu son anticomunistas y cómplices con el capitalismo español, y que , más o menos, si hay ostias están preparados, el movimiento socialista, que habla de comunismo y comunismo y más comunismo (que ni HASI que era lo más radical de HB antaño lo utilizaba tanto), bueno, estuvo lo del Partido Comunista de las Tierras Vascas, pero que fue una trama para sortear la ilegalización (el partido de las nekanes, antes de que existiese el término charo).
> 
> ...



¿Qué izquierda? Si los nacionalismos son de derechas. Los nacionalistas vascos, gallegos, cagalanes, valencianos y demás, son de derechas.


----------



## EnKli (8 Jun 2022)

Putos catetos y sus catetadas


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Jun 2022)

Como todos los partidos del régimen: feminista, globohomo, pro invasión marronoide y covidianos pro vacunas, lo que mande Soros y Bill Gates, faltaría más.


----------



## jabalino (8 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Votar a VagOX?
> 
> jajajajajajjaja
> 
> En Euskadi son decorativos los de VagOX. Hay que tener de todo y por eso hay alguno de VagOX, pobrecicos....



Pues eso, a disfrutar. No vais a tardar en ser la punta de lanza de la destrucción, voy pillando palomitas para ir contemplando como la patria vasca se convierte en un Estado islámico y el euskera y los Rh negativos desaparecen.


----------



## Madafaca (8 Jun 2022)

Da igual el pais, la lengua, la raza o la educación.
Hay algo intrínseco en los genes de un progre que le hace darle al piolet sin descanso a la cabeza de sus hermanos de sangre.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Jun 2022)

Meros rifirrafes entre marxistas y trostkistas. Cuidado que al final todos están a lo mismo.


----------



## SeñorLobo (8 Jun 2022)

Cosas de niñitos pijos. A la gente de la calle le importa una mierda.


----------



## acmecito (8 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿Qué izquierda? Si los nacionalismos son de derechas. Los nacionalistas vascos, gallegos, cagalanes, valencianos y demás, son de derechas.



En España llevas pintas y dices que eres de izquierdas y ya está. Luego ya puedes ser xenófobo y nazi como los baskongados y los del lacito y hacer todo lo que quieras que estás perdonado. 

Hasta la piojada te apoyará, como hacen los de pablete con todos los nazis periféricos


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (8 Jun 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> En España llevas pintas y dices que eres de izquierdas y ya está. Luego ya puedes ser xenófobo y nazi como los baskongados y los del lacito y hacer todo lo que quieras que estás perdonado.
> 
> Hasta la piojada te apoyará, como hacen los de pablete con todos los nazis periféricos



Pero Pablo está a su servicio. No sé si del Ebro pa’bajo están muy de acuerdo en comerle la polla a la burguesía y los herederos de los carlistas 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Pero Pablo está a su servicio. No sé si del Ebro pa’bajo están muy de acuerdo en comerle la polla a la burguesía y los herederos de los carlistas
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




Del Ebro pa'bajo se comen lo que haga falta.

Fijate con todas las corruptelas del PPSOE y los chanchullos varios de Flo; apenas hay quejas. Todos tan contentos.

Luego encima están felices con los Borbones. Lo dicho, del Ebro pa'bajo se comen todo, hasta la última gotita.


----------



## Elsexy (8 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Eso son la dirección de la coalición.
> 
> Les preguntas a sus votantes y están hasta la polla de los moros y de las chorradas.
> 
> De ahí vienen parte de las hostias.



Si están hasta la polla de los moros que le den de ostias a ellos en vez de entre ellos


----------



## acmecito (8 Jun 2022)

Verás el día que levanten alfombras en el estercolero basko. 

Casi 40 añitos chupando...


----------



## acmecito (8 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Pero Pablo está a su servicio. No sé si del Ebro pa’bajo están muy de acuerdo en comerle la polla a la burguesía y los herederos de los carlistas
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Pues eso te digo. Pudimos hace piña desde el principio con todos los nazis periféricos """de izquierdas"""


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

Calla y sigue chupando....


----------



## BART2022 (8 Jun 2022)

Bravo


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Jun 2022)

Se veía venir cuando se decía que Bildu es ETA


----------



## Ibar (8 Jun 2022)

Cualquiera se aclara con tanta sigla, colectivo, movimiento, etc de la órbita juvenil de la izquierda abertzale. Son sus movidas y sólo les interesa a ellos, así que...


----------



## Yáguernot (8 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Pero hasta para eso tienes que tener un mínimo de apoyo social. Hoy en día aqui el regreso a las armas es ciencia ficción.
> 
> Eso si, los nazis españoles están deseandolo para chupar del bote.
> 
> ...



¿Apoyo Social?


Te sacan 1000 veces en las TV, radios y demas a 4 gilipollas pagados o no montando el pollo y ya tiene usted el apoyo social, luego alguno de sus sicarios pone el artefacto o pega el tiro, le endosan el muerto al tonto de turno, nos machacan por los medios de propaganda y todo se vuelve real 100%, vamos, que si quieren se montan una invasion Vikinga del norte de españa y se lo traga la mayoria sin problemas.


----------



## opinator (8 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Tal y como van las cosas hoy en día PNV y Bildu subiran en votos y PSE, Podemos y PP bajaran sus resultados.



Normal. 

Allí la gente ya tiene el coco bien comido con sus paranoias de siempre: "España-fatxa-malvada-Franco" y "Uskai-lo nuestro-somoslosmejores-estamosoprimidos-somosmuyespecialitos, eup!".

La ingeniería social (comecocos+terrorismo+persecución) les ha ido muy bien a los neandertzales.


----------



## esquilero (8 Jun 2022)

Yáguernot dijo:


> ¿Apoyo Social?
> 
> 
> Te sacan 1000 veces en las TV, radios y demas a 4 gilipollas pagados o no montando el pollo y ya tiene usted el apoyo social, luego alguno de sus sicarios pone el artefacto o pega el tiro, le endosan el muerto al tonto de turno, nos machacan por los medios de propaganda y todo se vuelve real 100%, vamos, que si quieren se montan una invasion Vikinga del norte de españa y se lo traga la mayoria sin problemas.




Hablas de VagOX?


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (8 Jun 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando muchos han tirado su vida por la borda en prision, han salido de ella, y ven como los que les decian que aguantaran, no han pegado sello y sus cachorros viven en caserios de pasta, con buenos sueldos en la administracion mientras ellos son unos muertos de hambre. Vereis cosas chulisimas...



Y la invasion. Aunque pueda parecer antagonico.


----------



## FilibustHero (8 Jun 2022)

Desengañaos. Una sociedad que se ha dedicado a hacer política matando gente inocente es absolutamente irrecuperable. Que si el árbol de ajuriaenea que si la espada de isildur y que si su puta madre
Tendrían que pasar muchas generaciones para que aprendan a comportarse como personas. Tengo mis dudas.


----------



## opinator (8 Jun 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Cualquiera se aclara con tanta sigla, colectivo, movimiento, etc de la órbita juvenil de la izquierda abertzale. Son sus movidas y sólo les interesa a ellos, así que...



Toda esa juventud ha sido estafada vital e ideológicamente.

Míralos/las: aldeanos, lobotomizados, enfadados siempre, con un aura gris, con obsesión con el fascismo-patriarkado-kapitalismo, sin alegría, problematizando todo, destilando mal rollo y sectarismo sin saber nada de la vida... 

Cuando deberían estar follando, riendo, creando, innovando, viajando, haciendo contactos por el mundo y gozando de su juventud sin paranoias ideológicas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Jun 2022)

No caerá la breva de que se maten entre ellos, a ser posible lentamente y con saña.


----------



## das kind (8 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Eso ya lo decía yo ya a mediados de los años 90 que cuando ETA dejará de existir y hubiese paz en las vascongadas muchos de esos "luchadores por la libertad" querrían que se reconocieran sus méritos ante sus compañeros de ideología y querrían algúna recompensa económica que compensará el "sufrimiento" que habían soportado por la causa. Que se jodan por asesinos, merecerían morir enfermos, solos y en la indigencia,



La inmensa mayoría está colocada en lo público o en contratas (legal o ilegalmente), muchos de ellos cobrando en negro porque tienen las nóminas embargadas.

Fuentes: casos conocidos y policía Nacional que se dedicaba a investigar la trama económica de eta.


----------



## Decipher (8 Jun 2022)

Es gracioso verles utilizar las tácticas típicas de la izquierda entre ellos y actuar como si estuviesen sorprendidos.


----------



## Telemaco55 (8 Jun 2022)

Los que están pisando moqueta con sueldaco del odioso estado Español disfrutan a lo grande.Los que no tienen que engrasar la pistola se aburren.


----------



## Periplo (8 Jun 2022)

Con suerte los kalimotxos de las txoznas van a salir gratis...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Jun 2022)

En los 70-80 la mayoria de los padres y madres venian de andalucia, extremadura, galicia, castilla... gente que venia a trabajar como burros, con lo que no tenian mucho tiempo para atender las tonterias de los niños, asi que los mandaban a jugar a la calle. Estos hijosdeputa se aprovecharon de muchos de estos niños, con el mismo modus operandi siempre : un tio adulto de 30-40 años les hablaba a crios de 14-16 como si fueran adultos, haciendoles sentir mayores y a la vez comiendoles el tarro con su mierda... muchos de estos crios acabaron en el truyo... y cuando han salido, ver a esos tios guays que les comieron el tarro en sus poltronas renegando de todos los postulados por la pasta... pues jode mucho. Ahi se lien a tiros y caigan todos los ideologos que no se mancharon las manos de sangre pero utilizaron a otros para sus propios intereses (economicos como se ha visto)





opinator dijo:


> Toda esa juventud ha sido estafada vital e ideológicamente.
> 
> Míralos/las: aldeanos, lobotomizados, enfadados siempre, con un aura gris, con obsesión con el fascismo-patriarkado-kapitalismo, sin alegría, problematizando todo, destilando mal rollo y sectarismo sin saber nada de la vida...
> 
> Cuando deberían estar follando, riendo, creando, innovando, viajando, haciendo contactos por el mundo y gozando de su juventud sin paranoias ideológicas.


----------



## acmecito (8 Jun 2022)

Lo suyo es una consulta para echarles de España. 

Fuera mierda baska de España


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Jun 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> ETA no va a volver, por mucho que lo desee la voxerada



Volverá, no lo dudes


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Jun 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> En los 70-80 la mayoria de los padres y madres venian de andalucia, extremadura, galicia, castilla... gente que venia a trabajar como burros, con lo que no tenian mucho tiempo para atender las tonterias de los niños, asi que los mandaban a jugar a la calle. Estos hijosdeputa se aprovecharon de muchos de estos niños, con el mismo modus operandi siempre : un tio adulto de 30-40 años les hablaba a crios de 14-16 como si fueran adultos, haciendoles sentir mayores y a la vez comiendoles el tarro con su mierda... muchos de estos crios acabaron en el truyo... y cuando han salido, ver a esos tios guays que les comieron el tarro en sus poltronas renegando de todos los postulados por la pasta... pues jode mucho. Ahi se lien a tiros y caigan todos los ideologos que no se mancharon las manos de sangre pero utilizaron a otros para sus propios intereses (economicos como se ha visto)




La película Erase una vez euskadi, si bien no trata esa temática en concreto, sí que te sitúa en ese contexto de los padres andaluces que se metían a trabajar como burros y no se enteraban mucho, o no se querían enterar, de lo que pasaba con sus hijos en la calle.


----------



## Sr Julian (8 Jun 2022)

Esto es como una pelea de moros y negros, todos salimos ganando.


----------



## ArmiArma (8 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo lo veo esto como un experimento social.



Sin duda. Como dice un colega, una vez más, la Internacional Jesuita nos pondrá a la vanguardia de algún experimento de transformación socio-política.
Esa escisión empezó hace tiempo. se constató en la plandemia y los disturbios de Gipuzkua y fue evidente en la histórica abstención de Junio de 2020.

Pero dudo de que nadie por muy comunista o socialista de viejo orden que diga ser, vaya a apelar ya a la lucha o creación de Estado alguno.
* 
De ahí el más que posible inicio de un experimento.*

Probablemente todos esos conflictos internos se irán transformando en alternativas y modelos novedosos, del tipo al esquema de la Gobernanza Global que expone el WEF como GLOBAL LOCALISTA, o ANTIGLOBALISTA de NUEVO ORDEN.
Ahora que toda la economía depende de una planificada deuda de org. supranacionales (FMI, WEF, BCE, etc...) y que el Estado carece totalmente de soberanía monetaria ni armada será fácil que prosperen de aquí a unas decadas.

Serán global identitarias de vanguardia, diferentes. Muy localistas y municipalistas, adquirirán un carácter asociacionista de cara a la representación Europa y a nivel interancional, supongamos por ejemplo, el PDPE (Plataforma Democrática de los Pueblos de Europa) para esa representación en la UE.

*Ocurrirá sin que nos percatemos, como ha ido ocurriendo con el desarrollo en el tiempo de las CCAA del R78 hasta hoy, que ya hasta Feijoó o M.Olona tienen un discurso comunitario más parecido al de un lehendakari de los 80 que al de un español centralista.*

Ocurrirá igual a lo largo de las siguientes decadas, sin que nos demos cuenta y sin que ocurra 'nada'.


----------



## casaire (8 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Hay mucha gente de la izquierda abertzale que está un poco confundida de como llevan el partido la dirección. Como bien ha dicho alguno antes, muchos que iban de antisistema han tocado poder, y sorprendentemente les ha gustado.
> 
> Las bases están un poco moscas algunos y otros no acaban de verlo claro.
> 
> No creo que la sangre llegue al rio pero nos vamos a reir un poco. El mayor beneficiado es PNV, para variar.



El beneficiario es la moronegrada que vive de las paguitas en Euskadi. Mira el moreno guineano.. 1 millón de euros llevaba el tete a base de subvenciones. Seguramente iría a clases de euskera y eso..Por si acaso.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Jun 2022)

ahora los que mandan en las calles son los de la "kale morocca"


----------



## tothewebs (9 Jun 2022)

Pioletarras pioleteando.

Nada nuevo, circulen


----------



## CocoVin (9 Jun 2022)

Y donde estan los moros en esa ecuación??


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Jun 2022)

A ver si se matan entre ellos.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Jun 2022)

Será una división kobidiana: 

bakunarrak versus antibakunarrak... 

eso les pasa por desinformarse en burbuja


----------



## Kabraloka (9 Jun 2022)

los nazis vascos tienen sus propias noches de los cuchillos largos


----------



## brotes_verdes (9 Jun 2022)

Hablamos de una region que considera que Josu Ternera es quien mejor les representa en cuanto a derechos humanos.

No lo olvidemos

Como ya han dicho anteriormente en el hilo, son irrecuperables ya. El "algo habra hecho" y el recoger nueces forma parte del ADN de la mayoria de los vascos.


----------



## acmecito (9 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Hablamos de una region que considera que Josu Ternera es quien mejor les representa en cuanto a derechos humanos.
> 
> No lo olvidemos
> 
> Como ya han dicho anteriormente en el hilo, son irrecuperables ya. El "algo habra hecho" y el recoger nueces forma parte del ADN de la mayoria de los vascos.



Exacto.

FUERA mierda baska de España. No aportan nada, sólo parasitan.


----------



## santi (9 Jun 2022)

En Vascongadas hay Tutsis y Hutus.
Y a buen entendedor, pocas palabras bastan.


----------

